# FSC vs HUTool 2.6



## Mardjori (Mar 19, 2021)

HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM
How do I load the fsc for the EVO, just insert the usb?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mardjori said:


> HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM
> How do I load the fsc for the EVO, just insert the usb?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## luannanxian (5 mo ago)

HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM 。thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luannanxian said:


> HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM 。thx


PM sent.


----------



## gkwong (3 mo ago)

Is there any way to patch NBTevo_R for carplay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gkwong said:


> Is there any way to patch NBTevo_R for carplay?


Yes, but only via ENET Cable, so HUTool will not work.


----------



## veron_bogdan (Nov 1, 2021)

HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM, thanks in advance. Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

veron_bogdan said:


> HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM, thanks in advance. Regards


PM sent.


----------



## khile (Jun 1, 2017)

Wanting to patch NBT Evo I have version NBTevo_Y21432J can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

khile said:


> Wanting to patch NBT Evo I have version NBTevo_Y21432J can you help?


Patch Possible, but not with HUTool. PM sent.


----------



## Casstor (2 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, would you please send a copy of HUTool by PM? It's surprisingly hard to come by.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Casstor said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, would you please send a copy of HUTool by PM? It's surprisingly hard to come by.


PM sent.


----------



## albideburdanyak03 (2 mo ago)

Hi! @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albideburdanyak03 said:


> Hi! @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## sbabcock23 (Jun 3, 2017)

@shawnsheridan - could you also share a link to HUTools?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbabcock23 said:


> @shawnsheridan - could you also share a link to HUTools?


PM sent.


----------



## yorik949 (9 mo ago)

Hello shawnsheridan. Can I also get hold of HUTool. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yorik949 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan. Can I also get hold of HUTool. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## SchRoeNate (1 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan. Can I also get a copy HUTool? My Google-fu hasn't been strong enough to find it. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SchRoeNate said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan. Can I also get a copy HUTool? My Google-fu hasn't been strong enough to find it. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## thierry137 (1 mo ago)

bonsoir pourrait-vous envoyer une copie de Hu Tools S'il vous plaît,merci par avance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thierry137 said:


> bonsoir pourrait-vous envoyer une copie de Hu Tools S'il vous plaît,merci par avance


PM sent.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

hi Shawn, would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> hi Shawn, would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## dj4504 (1 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


would HUtool help with my entrynav2? If so, could you possibly send me the link as well? and would it alter my navigation that I currently have from the dealer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dj4504 said:


> would HUtool help with my entrynav2? If so, could you possibly send me the link as well? and would it alter my navigation that I currently have from the dealer?


No. It cant do anything with ENTRYNAV2.


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

@shawnsheridan, i have f15 with NBTevo_K, will HUtool work for me? If so would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limaxz said:


> @shawnsheridan, i have f15 with NBTevo_K, will HUtool work for me? If so would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance


NBTevo_K is 17-03 firmware, so yes. PM sent.


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

@shawnsheridan, one more Question, at the moment i have ID5 in my f15 and i would like to change it to ID6 with E-Sys. What should i do first, patch with HUTool or coding to ID6? Does the order matter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limaxz said:


> @shawnsheridan, one more Question, at the moment i have ID5 in my f15 and i would like to change it to ID6 with E-Sys. What should i do first, patch with HUTool or coding to ID6? Does the order matter?


Does not matter, although I would do Coding as final step.


----------



## Tomsii (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi guys, any chance to patch NBTevo_Y? HUTool works? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tomsii said:


> Hi guys, any chance to patch NBTevo_Y? HUTool works? Thx


Yes, can be patched, but not with HUTool. PM sent.


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

Now i have a CarPlay, big thx to @shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limaxz said:


> Now i have a CarPlay, big thx to @shawnsheridan


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Shawn, Would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroF30 said:


> Hi Shawn, Would you be able to send me a copy of Hutool? Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## andreasdg (Sep 1, 2020)

HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreasdg said:


> HI @shawnsheridan could you send a copy of Hu Tools Please by PM
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jmascensao (5 mo ago)

HI @shawnsheridan could you send a link for Hu Tools
It's to retrofit a NBT HU (Not Evo)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmascensao said:


> HI @shawnsheridan could you send a link for Hu Tools
> It's to retrofit a NBT HU (Not Evo)
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## andikarre (Aug 28, 2019)

HI @shawnsheridan ,

could you send a link for Hu Tool, please.
I would like to update to EUROPE Map 2022-2 on NBTevo ID4.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andikarre said:


> HI @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> could you send a link for Hu Tool, please.
> I would like to update to EUROPE Map 2022-2 on NBTevo ID4.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, 

Do you have the map file or a link from where I can download Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2020? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have the map file or a link from where I can download Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2020? Thanks!


No. I dont have links for old outdated maps.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

oh okay no worries. Do you have the latest 2023 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> oh okay no worries. Do you have the latest 2023 ?


2023 not released yet.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Sounds good. Thanks !


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Hi Shawn , after using HU TOOL to patch the head unit. Can I transfer just a single FSC file using esys, from the list that was generated from the HUTOOL software (e.g apple car play activation ..143.fsc) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> Hi Shawn , after using HU TOOL to patch the head unit. Can I transfer just a single FSC file using esys, from the list that was generated from the HUTOOL software (e.g apple car play activation ..143.fsc) ?


No. Must load complete FSC set, all with same signature linked to patch.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Okay . And after decoding the FSCs which were generated from HUTOOL, do I save the decoded data into the original FSC file?


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> Okay . And after decoding the FSCs which were generated from HUTOOL, do I save the decoded data into the


I don't think any Base64 Encoding / Decoding is required. Newer E-Sys should be able to Import .fsc as is.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Okay sweet . Thanks for all your help once again 👍


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Hey Shawn , which PSZData file & Esys version do I need in order to update my F30 iStep firmware to 2021 or 2022?


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

I am trying to flash and update my *NBTEvo to version X or Y. *


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Samak89 said:


> I am trying to flash and update my *NBTEvo to version X or Y. *


PM sent , if want i can assist


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samak89 said:


> Hey Shawn , which PSZData file & Esys version do I need in order to update my F30 iStep firmware to 2021 or 2022?


Flash with latest v.4.39.20_PSdZData_Full and E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## Samak89 (1 mo ago)

Aswesome, thanks!


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

limaxz said:


> View attachment 1078354
> 
> 
> Now i have a CarPlay, big thx to @shawnsheridan


@shawnsheridan with your help I have already successfully activated the CarPlay with hutools on my f15. I am now considering updating my vehicle to the latest software version with ISTA+ or E-Sys. My question is, will the CarPlay activation and the latest Maps, that I have installed survive this update or do I have to reactivate everything afterwards with a different solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limaxz said:


> @shawnsheridan with your help I have already successfully activated the CarPlay with hutools on my f15. I am now considering updating my vehicle to the latest software version with ISTA+ or E-Sys. My question is, will the CarPlay activation and the latest Maps, that I have installed survive this update or do I have to reactivate everything afterwards with a different solution?


No. Programming Head Unit will remove HUTool Patch, rendering all HUTool FSC Codes Status = Rejected, and with new firmware >= 18-11. HUTool will not work. Nee dnew ENET Cable solution.


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

@shawnsheridan thank you for your answer. Can you help me with this "new ENET Cable" solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limaxz said:


> @shawnsheridan thank you for your answer. Can you help me with this "new ENET Cable" solution?


PM sent.


----------



## Tass01 (5 d ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi, I recently used HUTool 2.6 PRE (Payed a guy but I think got scammed with a cracked), I created FSC code, and loaded the file generated inside "USB" file into an empty USB, when I plugged it in the car (waited 30 sec, unplugged and rebooted) nothing happened, but my Navigation is now stuck on Loading and also Voice input system doesn't work either. 

I have NBTEvo_K
I am seeing a lot of people talking about patching, I haven't done that as I dont know how it is done. Is it possible for you to please help fix the nav and possibly help me get the carplay working too? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tass01 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi, I recently used HUTool 2.6 PRE (Payed a guy but I think got scammed with a cracked), I created FSC code, and loaded the file generated inside "USB" file into an empty USB, when I plugged it in the car (waited 30 sec, unplugged and rebooted) nothing happened, but my Navigation is now stuck on Loading and also Voice input system doesn't work either.
> 
> I have NBTEvo_K
> I am seeing a lot of people talking about patching, I haven't done that as I dont know how it is done. Is it possible for you to please help fix the nav and possibly help me get the carplay working too?
> ...


You need to make patch .bin file with HUTool, load it via USB, and then load all the HUTool FSC Codes with E-Sys.


----------



## Tass01 (5 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to make patch .bin file with HUTool, load it via USB, and then load all the HUTool FSC Codes with E-Sys.


Every time I try to patch it says I need to generate FSC code first, which I did and still doesnt find the FSC.
I did managed to read with E-sys to check for FSC

----------
AppID 131(0x83)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

HU_NBT2[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA8C92030K827276
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 368(0x170)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 288(0x120)
UpgradeIndex 45(0x2D)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 323(0x143)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 366(0x16E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 367(0x16F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available

This is what it shows


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tass01 said:


> Every time I try to patch it says I need to generate FSC code first, which I did and still doesnt find the FSC.
> I did managed to read with E-sys to check for FSC
> --> Read the state from "2" ECU(s) <--


I have no idea what you have going on there. Your EPS FSC Code is FSCStatus rejected, which has nothing to do with Head Unit, and all your Head Unit FSC Codes are missing.

When you use HUTool, you create a .bin Patch File and Full Set of FSC Codes, then you load the .bin Patch File via USB and the load the FSC Codes via E-Sys.


----------



## Tass01 (5 d ago)

Is


shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea what you have going on there. Your EPS FSC Code is FSCStatus rejected, which has nothing to do with Head Unit, and all your Head Unit FSC Codes are missing.
> 
> When you use HUTool, you create a .bin Patch File and Full Set of FSC Codes, then you load the .bin Patch File via USB and the load the FSC Codes via E-Sys.


Is it possible for you to send me HUTool? Maybe mine is kinda broken?
Also I tried PMing you but I cant


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tass01 said:


> Is
> 
> Is it possible for you to send me HUTool? Maybe mine is kinda broken?
> Also I tried PMing you but I cant


PM sent.


----------



## limaxz (24 d ago)

@Tass01 did you enter the short vin (last 7 digits) in the fsc generation?


----------



## Tass01 (5 d ago)

limaxz said:


> @Tass01 did you enter the short vin (last 7 digits) in the fsc generation?


Yes


----------

